# Hi everyone! New to forum, no mare in foal tho.



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! My name is Jessie, I'm Mindy's sister. I have been reading this forum since Mindy put Summer on here, and everyone is so nice and fun I wanted to join in! Hope that is ok!? I don't have a mini mare in foal but I do have a mini gelding Sunny, and a rescue mini filly Penny. Sunny is a silver bay, and Penny is a appy. Also have a 23 year old TWH horse that was also a rescue, his name is Blaze. My little girl Sylee is horse crazy too and just LOVES her "SunnyBoy"! She is two and my little baby girl Adley is 10 months old and loves to pet the horses. I think she has got the horse bug already also! My two girls and Mindys two boys make quite a team, and keep us very busy!!!

Congrats to everyone with all the foals!!!! Love all the pics and have been keeping up with everyone on here. I'm no expert on foaling but was with Mindy and Summer every step of the way, and even helped Mindy and Summer with foaling! Wow what an amazing and once in a life time experience that was!!! Anyway, hope again it's ok for me to join all you Aunties! : D


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 25, 2013)

There you are


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

A huge welcome Mindy's sister!! Very happy to have you join us - although we already consider you part of the family because we know you were helping Mindy with Summer's pregnancy. Just great to be able to put a 'face' to a referred to 'sister'. Was it your little kiddies who were ill awhile back? Hope they are all better now.

Do join in with the other threads and keep a watch on the rest of the foaling mares here - most folk need all the help they can get so an extra pair of eyes is always welcome.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome Anna! I feel like I know everyone already since I have been reading for so long now! Lol nice to be here and part of the family! : D It took me a while but I finally made it lol Yes my poor little babies where sick : ( also me and my husband but we are all well now. So nice to be able to take the girls back outside to play!

I sure will do my best to help everyone out! Don't know how much help I will be tho. Hehe ; ) Summer sure did teach us a lot! And Mindy and Summer did SO awesome getting little Smokey here! Bless Mindys heart she did so good taking care of summer and was so sleep deprived!!! Smokey is a mess and we are all in love with him! : D

Yup Mindy finally here! ; ) lol


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Viola! : D


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Jessie, I am so glad you decided to join us and as Anna said your are already a member of our gang



It's good to hear that you are all better now, nothing worse than taking care of sick children when you are sick yourself. Not to mention having a sick man in the house





Your furry kids are gorgeous so I look forward to seeing some pics


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome!! What a gorgeous horse in your avatar.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Renne! Yes is hard work taking care of two sick kids and a sick husband when you are sick! Mommas never get rest or taken care of, it's the pits! Oh well we live on! Lol. I will post pics of everyone soon!

Hi MountainWoman! That is my beloved Sunny!!! I have had him since he was only 7 months old, he is now 11 years old! I cart trained him and he is the most wonderful horse! He is 33" tall and AMHA/AMHR registered, he is truly my pride and joy!!!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Ratzo155!


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

WELCOME!!!! I'm glad you jumped in here, as we're happy to finally meet you!! You don't have to have a mare in foal to join us -- so help us watch and share more about your horses and kids, etc.

If you see something and have a question, please feel free to ask it. Probably someone else is thinking it, but might be worried about asking! THis is the place we all share and learn from each other, so join right in!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello from Australia!

Is that your gelding in your profile pic? Whoever it is, they are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Diane! Thanks for the welcome and it's nice to be here with you all and meet you all too!  I will be posting pics of my kids and horses very soon for you all to see!

Hi Hayley! Thank you  yes that is my gelding Sunny! He is my pride and joy! I love him so much, he is the best little horse!!! I will post more pics of him for y'all!


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Jessie, welcome also from Australia





he is stunning! is he a silver bay? love the silvers!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Cassie! Thanks for the welcome!

Thank you! He is my love! And yes he is a silver bay! I also LOVE the silver horses! Every time I see a silver mini I want to buy it! Lol one day I hope to find a match to sunny to drive as a team! : D


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

that would be amazing!



silvers are gorgeous! love them so much!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes they are! Mindys mare summer is a perfect match to sunny only darker. After all sunny and summer are half brother and sister! Same sire, and they are the same build and hight, and I'm pretty sure they know they are brother and sister. Any time Mindy brings summer to my place they are SO happy to see each other and get along perfect! Never being ugly to each other no mater how long they have been apart! It's very special! When I found summer as a weanling i just had to have her but.....my husband wouldn't let me buy her : ( so I called Mindy and talked her into getting her ; ) I was beside myself when she got her!

Renee, may I ask who is your chips you miss so much? : (


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought Summer was the ugliest little thing I had ever seen when you forced me to go look at her! LOLOLOLOL (I was not "into" minis at the time....that's my only defense!) But I am SOOOOO glad you talked me into buying her. She has stole my heart and has become beautiful to me. And she has given me another special "mini me" mini! Summer is hands down the best horse buy I have ever made. So thanks Sis! ( don't let this go to your head.... and don't talk me into to any more horses either!! ;D)


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 26, 2013)

Lololololol yeah I remember you NOT liking her at all!!! Lol so funny! Just so glad you have her and smokey now! She really is the best little horse!!! Ill try not to talk you into any more ; ) lol not making any promises tho : p


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok first pic! This is Penny. She is a mini appy filly, she will be a year old next month. So here is here story.... Mindy found this little girl and rescued her! She was skin and bones! FULL of worms and she would have died if not for Mindy! Her halter was left on and so tight that she still has a mark from where it was. It has taken a long time but she finally has a little meat on her bones now. Mindy did such an awesome job getting this lil girl back to health! Mindy has given her to me, so she is now part of my lil herd. This pic is her as a foal before she was so bad off. I think Mindy got her just when she was weaned at 6 months? Is that right Mindy?

Anyway, I don't know much about appys so can anyone tell me what pattern she is? Is she a few spot?

She still looks really bad cuz her hair is still so poor, but I will go out and get pics of her.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 26, 2013)

A few of Sunny taken about a month ago



.... he is a bit on the tubby side right now! lol

And the last two are of my sweet 23 year old TWH Blaze! He was also a rescue and was skin and bones when i got him. The lady had him and Red, Mindy's TWH in a dry lot pin and did not feed them grain or hay! SOOO mad at her! I dont even know if they had water. She would have killed them if she had them much longer. They where living on sticks cuz that was all their poo was. : ( Anyhoo they are happy and healthy now! : D


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh my, they are cute! That little appy filly was a doll, so hopefully she'll pull out of it well! Thank heavens for Mindy! My Arab was the same way when I got her; it was not good. Luckily, she pulled out of it, but she was older. She's still paying for the previous owner's mistakes and she's 10. She has metabolic issues due to all the damage the worms did. I still love her and she'll always be mine!

Oh, and I think it's awesome that you've taken her under your wing to continue her care!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, she was 6 months old when we got her. I don't know why she got so wormy and malnourished at her original home.... All of their other horses looked good. She was just so resistant to the chemical wormers for some reason, they were not working on her. They said they wormed her every 2 months.... I guess she just had a really poor immune system as a baby.

I can't wait to see the girls out their riding her when they all get big enough!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Your furry kids are gorgeous and very lucky to have found you girls


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)

If "foal coat" she's showing as a "near fewspot" -- but I think when you show me her pictures without the foal coat -- she has so much white patterning, she may actually BE a fewspot! Beautiful!!

/monthly_04_2013/post-45209-0-59670100-1366989113_thumb.jpg


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Viola, so glad you saved your mare too! I hope Penny doesn't have any problems from the worms she had, she still looks so poor in her coat.

Thanks Renee! : D

Thanks Diane! I will try and get pics of her soon. She is a mess right now! Lol

She is just about to be a year old and already about 34" so like mindy said I think she will be a cute riding/driving horse!


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, don't let "being a mess" keep you from posting her pictures! We all have "messy horses" at some point -- and you KNOW I just HAVE to see the appaloosas. You're being a tease to Auntie Diane!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol so sorry Diane!!! I'm going to give her a bath today and get some pics for you! I know you love the spots!!! ;D


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2013)

Its the time of year for the all to look like a mess, my yearlings are woolie messes right now. I have 3, two just look fuzzy (and a bit ratty), the third looks like he's covered in short little dreadlocks. The mares and boys look moth-eaten with their winter coats finally coming off in clumps. the weather is finally straightening up, so hopefully I can get back to work on everyone very soon. [As soon as I get the rest of the ice and water out of my flooded barn.]


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes Chanda! It's that time of year when they all look pretty funny! Hate it! Lol

Here you are Diane!!!!! Pics of Penny!!! She is still a little wet from her bath, and she did very well for her first bath I must say!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2013)

WOW!! Your horses are just gorgeous!! Plus they are so very lucky to have found you and Mindy.





I love little Penny's colouring, she is really quite unusual and very pretty.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Look at that adorable little face


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 27, 2013)

"Little" is not the word I would have used for it!! Lolololol That's the biggest headed mini I have ever seen! But she is a sweety!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks so much Anna!! : D

Lol Renee, mindy is right about her big head lol but YOU are right too that she has a sweet face! : D hehe

Oh and thanks for turning my pic! Wasn't sure how to fix it lol


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Near fewspot -- 100% appaloosa color/pattern producer!! An appy breeder can't do better than this!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! Really???? I know nothing about appys so I had no clue! That's really neat! So if she was bred to a solid she would still have an appy foal? What about a paint? Would that maybe make a pintalossa? (Not sure how you spell that lol) I don't ever plane to breed but it's neat to know she is a sought for pattern!


----------



## amystours (Apr 27, 2013)

So, Jessie...did you and Mindy go get that poor little girl that was on Craig's list??? That drove me bonkers worrying about her!! You two have some purty ponies!!


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

MyGoldenSunny said:


> Wow! Really???? I know nothing about appys so I had no clue! That's really neat! So if she was bred to a solid she would still have an appy foal? What about a paint? Would that maybe make a pintalossa? (Not sure how you spell that lol) I don't ever plane to breed but it's neat to know she is a sought for pattern!



Yes, she'll always produce appaloosa coloring/patterning no matter who she's bred to. That's why fewspots and snowcaps are so sought after by appaloosa breeders. And yes, bred to a pinto, she'd produce some beautiful pintaloosas!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Amy, no we didn't get her : .( my husband said no, but I still was trying to find some way to get her. Lol. I worried and stressed about that little girl for two weeks, then they took the add off so there was nothing I could do then. Guess she sold. : (

Thanks for all the info Diane! Really enjoying learning all about appys, since she is my first one to have. Her mom and dad are both appys and AMHA registered but we didn't get any papers on her. She is already 34" so I think she would grow out of AMHA papers anyway. If I was a breeder I could hardship her in AMHR, but I'm SO scared to breed minis! Lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

She sure is gorgeous that is for sure. Look out and lock her up at night cos Diane might sneak in and steal her


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 28, 2013)

Lolololol good to know! I will keep her locked up nice and safe! However if someone was to steal her I would want it to be Diane LOL


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you! Good thing you are far away...........except my daughter lives in San Antonio......so.............


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

MyGoldenSunny said:


> Renee, may I ask who is your chips you miss so much? : (


I had to get rid of ALL my horses last year



I still own my stallion and 1 mare but they are miles and miles away so I can't even go and visit them



I have never really been without horses and I loved my minis more than I have ever loved any horse in all my life. They have such strong little characters. I am praying that things will get better so that I can get them back.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 28, 2013)

Lololol Diane! I'm going to have to keep my eye out for you then! ; )

Oh Renee, I'm soooo sorry : ( Life takes a turn on us sometimes that we don't like, but I so wish you best on getting them back asap! I think I remember you posting a pic of a haflinger stud, is that one one you still own? He was beautiful! Just stunning!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

No I "converted" to minis after my children were born as they were easier to manage and I fell totally in love with them. I bought my first one to keep the Haflinger company whilst I was preggo but they hated each other



so I gave up with the big horses and kept the mini, of course she needed company so I got another one. After a month I realised they were both pregnant so my mini herd started to grow. lol 3 years ago I had 15



Life has thrown me a curve ball but I am fighting to get it back on track


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah I understand about the big horses and having kids. I got into minis when I was only a young teen, and have always had big horses. But got married and started have my kids so away the big horses went, but the minis stayed, never been without at least one mini! So now I'm back to having one big horse too, but really don't have time to ride much cuz my kids are still young 2, and 10 months. Minis are by far the best horses to have! Sunny is like a mini draft horse and my 2 y/o love to ride and drive him! She is going to be a trick rider also I think! Lol she was on Sunny bareback and then next thing I know she is STANDING on his back! I about had a heart attack! But sunny is so good and just lets her do anything on and to him! Lol. Here are a few pic...

I'm glad you are getting things worked out to get your babies back!!! Have any pics you would like to share of the ones you had?







Lol not sure how to turn those pics yet sorry!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

oh boy do I have pics



I will just share a few





This is Luna my first mini with her foal Stella




My stallion Eagle's sandokan of asschatt




A couple of my babies




a few of the mares mowing the lawn


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

This is my favorite baby born




That grew up to look like this




I have loads of videos of my babies if you want to waste some time


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh wow Renee! Love them! They are all so beautiful, and that last lil guy reminds me of Penny's coloring. That is quite a change he made! i wonder if penny will change like that? He was soooo cute playing with the ball in your video! Thanks for the pics! Your place also looks very lovely!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow Renee, that chestnut? appy is amazing! I can see the white around the eyes, hinting at a color change but it's still SO drastic!!! Love that little black appy, and all the others too!


----------

